# Rear Admiral Piers, RCN, dead at 92.



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

As a naval man, I felt it my duty to post this. Another much loved WWII veteran passes on. 
He retired from the RCN back when it was still something like a navy, shortly before the unification of the military branches into the Canadian Armed Forces. Godspeed, sir. 

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/11/18/piers-service051118.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

A fair wind sir 
Splice the main brace lads.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Nov 19, 2005)

Rest well, you've earned it. Thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Agreed. Rest in peace a well deserved peace.


----------

